# morriña



## manolo-

Creo que esa palabra viene del gallego pero no se en he leido en algun sitio que se habia castellanizado o algo asi...Alguien me puede sacar de dudas??


----------



## Talant

Sí, la RAE 

*morriña*: (Del gall. port. morrinha).
1. f. coloq. Tristeza o melancolía, especialmente la nostalgia de la tierra natal.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

manolo- said:


> Creo que esa palabra viene del gallego pero no se en he leido en algun sitio que se habia castellanizado o algo asi...Alguien me puede sacar de dudas??


 
Efectivamente: del gallego "morrinha".
Edit. Te adelantaste, T.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Manolo:

En castellano es igual, morriña. La RAE sólo admite el significado de "nostalgia", pero yo también he oído en el sentido de sueño (p. ej. "es que después de comer me entra una morriña) ¿alguien más lo ha oído?.

Saludos.

Ant

Edit: Joé que rapidez, chicos.


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> (p. ej. "es que después de comer me entra una morriña) ¿alguien más lo ha oído?


 
Claro, en nuestro barrio sí.  Y "modorra", que no sé si vendrá también de ahí.


----------



## manolo-

Antpax said:


> Hola Manolo:
> 
> En castellano es igual, morriña. La RAE sólo admite el significado de "nostalgia", pero yo también he oído en el sentido de sueño (p. ej. "es que después de comer me entra una morriña) ¿alguien más lo ha oído?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant
> 
> Edit: Joé que rapidez, chicos.


 
Nunca lo habia oido, solo lo conocia como echar de menos tu ciudad natal o el lugar donde vives

En el otro lado del mundo se conoce la palabra??


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Claro, en nuestro barrio sí.  Y "modorra", que no sé si vendrá también de ahí.


 
Es verdad, modorra, no me acordaba. Y esta sí que viene en la RAE.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Talant

krolaina said:


> Claro, en nuestro barrio sí.  Y "modorra", que no sé si vendrá también de ahí.



La verdad es que nunca había oído "morriña" en el sentido de "modorra". Me parece probable que sea una de esas sustituciones entre palabras debidas al  parecido entre ellas.

Un saludo

T. el rápido


----------



## Arrius

(Sopena)
*MORRIÑA*.  f. Comalia // fig. y fam.  Tristeza, melancolia.

(Definifición de *comalia*: _Vet._ Especia de hidropesía general que comete particularmente al ganado lanar).


----------



## Namarne

Talant said:


> La verdad es que nunca había oído "morriña" en el sentido de "modorra". Me parece probable que sea una de esas sustituciones entre palabras debidas al parecido entre ellas.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> T. el rápido


Iba a opinar lo mismo que Talant, pero como es "el rápido" se me ha adelantado. Bueno, sirva como opinión de apoyo.


----------



## aceituna

Otro voto más para "morriña no es lo mismo que modorra"...


----------



## krolaina

Mirad aquí, a partir del post cinco.


----------



## manolo-

Ya que estamos votando, opino que no es lo mismo que modorra, modorra en mi vocabulario es sueño o cansancio. Como esos dias en los que hace calor y te entra una modorra...xD


----------



## manolo-

Despues de ver ese link esta claro que es echar de menos tu tierra, no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Morriña no lo había oído. Modorro sí, para expresar que se tiene sueño.


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Mirad aquí, a partir del post cinco.


En mi opinión no se discute que haya personas que utilicen mal una palabra. (Yo lo hago muchas veces.)


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> Claro, en nuestro barrio sí.  Y "modorra", que no sé si vendrá también de ahí.



¡Ambas las digo! Es lo que tiene el barrio, que nos da muchas cosas en común.


----------



## alexacohen

Por aquí en Andalucía también conocemos la morriña. Pero es una palabra que usamos para referirnos a los gallegos. 
En el sentido de que los gallegos se ponen melancólicos cuando están fuera de Galicia, mientras que los andaluces tocamos las palmas y armamos follón.
Topicazo, ya lo sé. Así somos.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Quisiera volver a esta discusión para agregar el uso que se le da a la palabra "morriña" en Costa Rica. En efecto, el DRAE recoge dos acepciones, una coloquial y otra especializada. Ver. Sin embargo, en Costa Rica, la morriña designa la secreción nasal, síntoma del resfrío y de la gripe (y de la rinitis alérgica, y de...).

Acerca de lo anterior, me atrevo a insinuar una etimología. Sabemos que la palabra viene del gallego, y que designa la añoranza que se siente por estar lejos de casa (por ejemplo). Pues bien, la melancolía y el llanto están asociados. Y el llanto a los fluidos nasales. Creo que todo se explica.

Me gustaría saber si en otros países de habla hispana se emplea esta voz con el mismo significado que en Costa Rica.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Ibermanolo

Talant said:


> La verdad es que nunca había oído "morriña" en el sentido de "modorra". Me parece probable que sea una de esas sustituciones entre palabras debidas al parecido entre ellas.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> T. el rápido


 
Soy de la misma opinión. Me recuerda a cuando se dice que estabas "acongojado" para decir que estabas "acojonado" aunque el significado sea erróneo.


----------



## Aby R

Acá en Cuba, donde tantos gallegos con morriña tuvimos, no suele usarse mucho esa palabra (aunque se entiende)..... a  esa sensación le llamamos gorrión (!vaya Ud a saber por qué!)


SALUDOS


----------



## Pinairun

"Bien, resulta que en aquellas fechas, en aquel ambiente medio
criollo medio guajiro del Central azucarero y del pueblo de Aguacate,
a los gorriones, cuando demostraban su atrevimiento y descaro, como
por ejemplo cuando se metían en la cocina para comerse la nata de la
leche (¡eran otros tiempos!), se les denominaba con el epíteto de
"gallegos" (por ejemplo: "¡mira chico al gallego ese como se picó la
nata!").

Por lo visto empezaron llamando "gallegos" a los gorriones en Cuba. Como los gallegos (cualquiera que viniera del otro lado del charco) sentían morriña por su tierra, cuando los gallegos desaparecieron de la isla pasó a llamarse _gorrión_ a la _morriña_.

Más o menos es lo que he deducido de lo que escribe alguien aquí. Parece verosímil.


----------



## pejeman

Yo conozco y de repente uso la palabra, pero rara vez la oigo en México. Tal vez se escuche en viejos programas que aún pasan, de "La Tremenda Corte" con Rudecindo Caldeiro y Escobiña y José Candelario Trespatines y quizás en alguna canción en gallego de Julio Iglesias.

Saludos.


----------



## Djoumâne

swift said:


> En Costa Rica, la morriña designa la secreción nasal, síntoma del resfrío y de la gripe (y de la rinitis alérgica, y de...).


 
Hola swift:

También existe el verbo "amorriñarse", que significa "resfriarse".



swift said:


> Acerca de lo anterior, me atrevo a insinuar una etimología. Sabemos que la palabra viene del gallego, y que designa la añoranza que se siente por estar lejos de casa (por ejemplo). Pues bien, la melancolía y el llanto están asociados. Y el llanto a los fluidos nasales. Creo que todo se explica.


 
Toma en cuenta que también hubo gallegos entre los primeros pobladores de nuestro país.

Un saludo,


F.J.


----------



## ECDS

Ibermanolo said:


> Soy de la misma opinión. Me recuerda a cuando se dice que estabas "acongojado" para decir que estabas "acojonado" aunque el significado sea erróneo.



O como tantas otras palabras que por mal uso terminan significando prácticamente lo contrario de lo que expresaban originalmente, como "álgido" y "enervar".


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Os traduzco la entrada correspondiente del diccionario de Estraviz:
http://www.agal-gz.org/estraviz/modules.php?name=Dictionary&file=pesquisarcomp

Morriña* s. f. (1) Sarna epidémica del ganado. (2) ext. Enfermedad epidémica de los ganados. (3) Melancolía, nostalgia, tristeza. (4) pop. Enfermedad ligera o indisposición física. Achaque. (5) Saudade, estrañeza de la familia, de la tierra. (6) Modorra, sueño que no deja hacer nada. (7) Sueño. (8) Suciedad por falta de aseo. Sinóns. _Cotra, rela._ (9) Lluvia menuda y persistente [de _morrer_].


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> (5) Saudade, *estrañeza* de la familia, de la tierra.


 
Hmmm. Me parece que se te escapó un galleguismo, Xiao, en la traducción. Sin embargo, me queda la duda sobre cuál sería el término más aproximado en castellano. No me parece que *extrañeza* sea lo correcto. *¿Extrañamiento? *

Del DRAE:
*extrañeza**.*
*1. *f. Cualidad de raro, extraño, extraordinario.
*2. *f. Cosa rara, extraña, extraordinaria.
*3. *f. Admiración, novedad.
*4. *f. p. us. Desvío, desavenencia entre los que eran amigos.


*extrañamiento**.*
*1. *m. Acción y efecto de extrañar o extrañarse.

*extrañar*
*4. *tr.Echar de menos a alguien o algo, sentir su falta. _Lloraba el niño extrañando a sus padres._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues sí. Aquí la traducción española sería 'nostalgia', 'sensación de falta'. No se puede hacer las cosas corriendo. Mil discupas.


----------



## MkRoz

Por su puesto que morriña: Es una *palabra gallega.*
¿No se nota?
*Morriña:* Se dice cuando echas de menos algo..
*Ej.* Siento morriña a mi gran tierra gallega.

Saludos,
Mk


----------



## la_machy

Lo único que he oído parecido a* morriña* es la palabra _morrita_, que por mi tierra (Sonora) quiere decir muchachita, jovencita.

_Modorra_ sí es muy común para decir que estas aflojerado, _amodorrado._


Saluditos


----------



## swift

Pues a mí me sigue intrigando el hecho de que en Costa Rica se llame "morriña" al catarro, o a la secreción nasal. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

MkRoz said:


> Por su puesto que morriña: Es una *palabra gallega.*
> ¿No se nota?
> *Morriña:* Se dice cuando *hechas* de menos algo..
> *Ej.* Siento morriña a mi gran tierra gallega.


 
*echas*, sin h.


----------



## mekonto

Recapitulando, se puede ver en el DRAE que morriña es, efectivamente, un galleguismo cuyo significado es "nostalgia a la tierra natal". Por otro lado, en un diccionario gallego se encuentran otras acepciones para la palabra original "morrinha", una de las cuáles es: "modorra, sueño que no deja hacer nada". Por tanto, no es cierto que se confunda la palabra "morriña" con "modorra" sino que esta acepción de la palabra no ha sido adoptada por la RAE. Mi hipótesis es que probablemente el segundo significado no esté tan extendido por el país. Entonces me gustaría saber si, además de Andalucía, hay otras regiones fuera de Galicia donde se usa "morriña" para referirse al sueño que no te deja hacer nada.


----------



## caniho

mekonto said:


> Recapitulando, se puede ver en el DRAE que morriña es, efectivamente, un galleguismo cuyo significado es "nostalgia a la tierra natal". Por otro lado, en un diccionario gallego se encuentran otras acepciones para la palabra original "morrinha", una de las cuáles es: "modorra, sueño que no deja hacer nada". Por tanto, no es cierto que se confunda la palabra "morriña" con "modorra" sino que esta acepción de la palabra no ha sido adoptada por la RAE. Mi hipótesis es que probablemente el segundo significado no esté tan extendido por el país. Entonces me gustaría saber si, además de Andalucía, hay otras regiones fuera de Galicia donde se usa "morriña" para referirse al sueño que no te deja hacer nada.



Bueno, en Andalucía confirmo que sí, de hecho creo que es el único sentido con el que la palabra se usa normalmente. Moriña como nostalgia no es común, al menos por mi zona. Como somnolencia vespertina todo el mundo la conoce.


----------



## Bashti

La modorra es también un aturdimiento que producen las larvas de la tenia _Multiceps multiceps_ que atacan al cerebro de las ovejas y a veces del ganado vacuno.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> 1morriña
> * < morro? *
> port: melancolía      cast: morriña      ingl: homesickness     alem: Heimweh   _
> s __ f_ Sentimiento nostálgico causado por algo o alguien ausente.
> *SIN:  * señardade, soidade.
> 2morriña
> * < morrer? *
> port: morrinha      cast: carroña, cotra      ingl: crust, grime       alem: Aas
> *1*  _s_ _f_  Cuerpo muerto en estado de descomposición.
> *2*  _s_ _f_  Capa de suciedad debida a la falta de higiene.
> *SIN:  * prea, cotra, roña.
> 3morriña
> port: chuvisco, morrinha     cast: llovizna      ingl: drizzle     alem: Nieselregen
> _ s __ f_ Lluvia menuda.*
> SIN:  * babuña, babuxa, barrallo, barruzo, chuviñada, chuvisca, chuviscada, froallo, lapiñeira,  .
> morriñada
> * < 3morriña *  _
> s __ f_ Vd. _3morriña._
> amorriñar
> * < morriña *
> _v pron _Sentirse triste y abatido, particularmente por causa de estar lejos de alguien o de algún lugar.



Como se ve en el diccionario de Ir Indo, los lexicólogos tienden a distinguir dos *morriñas*, una que tiene que ver con *morro* (cf. español *estar de morros*) y la otra con *morrer* (esp. *morir*).
Del significado 'de ánimo abatido' debe venir su uso para designar la lluvia, por el efecto que ésta produce.
En gallego no es voz poética ni literaria, sino que pertenece a la lengua oral. Para el sentimiento esencial de 'añorar Galicia, su lengua y su estilo de vida', en gallego usamos *saudade*.
_*Morriña*_ 'suciedad' es un uso muy común. En los demás casos, con _*morriña*_, dentro de Galicia, designamos un estado de abatimiento general (adjetivo _morriñento, -a_), decaimiento, enfado silencioso y cosas por el estilo, como lo que se llama depresión en el lenguaje urbano.


----------



## swift

Tuvo que pasar poco más de un año para que me enterase, después de una lectura cuidadosa de los aportes de Xiao Roel, de que "morriña" también puede referirse a una indisposición o un ligero malestar. Ya entiendo por qué mi abuela habla de morriña cuando alguien está acatarrado. Lo curioso, eso sí, es que sólo en ese caso lo usa, no para referirse a ningún otro tipo de indisposición. Se ha restringido el sentido entonces, tanto de "morriña" como de "amorriñarse". Y no me parece que haya muchos costarricenses que usen o conozcan la palabra morriña. Indagaré.


----------

